# IPFW equivalent for PF's max-src-conn-rate



## aneeth (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know the IPFW equivalent of PF's max-src-conn-rate

IPFW's limit src-addr seems to work in a similar way to PF's max-src-conn

thanks


----------



## EnioRM (Jun 6, 2017)

Good question. Up!
Watching thread. 

I saw this:

`# Allow HTTP connections to internal web server
$cmd 00400 allow tcp from any to me 80 in via $pif setup limit src-addr 2

# Allow inbound SSH connections
$cmd 00410 allow tcp from any to me 22 in via $pif setup limit src-addr 2`

in https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/firewalls-ipfw.html


----------

